# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Stedelijk Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Stedelijk Ziekenhuis
Brugsesteenweg 90
Roeselare

Bezoek de website van Stedelijk Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Stedelijk Ziekenhuis.*

----------

